# Playboy Robusto Cigar Review - Free sample of 3 robusto



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have had these in the humidor for about 2 months. Appearance is rough but construction is OK, with a few large veins. Burn was no problem and t...

Read the full review here: Playboy Robusto Cigar Review - Free sample of 3 robusto


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Free sample always catches my eye


----------

